# What protein do you use & which have you seen best results from?



## tyron devine (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all just seeing what protein you guys have used & what gains you have seen. I have just bought myself a tub of Muscletech hardcore pro series. Can anybody shed some light on this brand? Also which are the ones to stay away from im sure there is some dogey cheap ass ones out there.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard: Cookies and cream is my favourite, great taste and nutritional profile. Quite pricey though.

Currently using gaspari myofusion and it tastes superb however slightly low in protein compared to others.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Best = beef


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Protein is protein. Get it from food


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Muscle tech = overhyped crap


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Reflex one stop xtreme / usn muscle fuel anabolic. Everything in it everyone raves on about. Bang it down.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Good question.

I saw a huge difference when taking USN hyperbolic mass. Vanilla flavour - tasted great. I always want to get it again but it ain't cheap and I'm a lot more clued up on supplements now to know that I can get more protein per scoop and more servings per £££.

Horses for courses, of course. And I agree, protein is protein.  But I guess different brands/releases can suit a person's diet/training/body type more than another. Sugars, carbs, slow/fast release AAs etc etc...


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

You seriously can't beat Nutrisport 90+. Cheap, wicked profile & tastes good.

I just got some choc flavour. 2 scoops of that with 500ml of water and 15ml of Udo's oil. Fcuking banging.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seconded for Nutrisport 90+ if you want value for money. Not the best tasting though IMO.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Pure Tren Whey maxx,, feels like your on steds..


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

protein is protein. dosnt matter where you get it from.

but i'd stay away from BodyFortress & LaMuscle..they are overpriced and the worst, i dunno about MuscleTech

Check out Pro-10//MyProtein//Bulkpowders..


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't overcomplicate training. It's a simple thing. Choose any protein from a known brand (you'll find reviews on this site, BBW and MyProtein are spoken of alot) read the descriptions of each product. There's whey and casein. One stays in the system longer than the other. Concentrate on your food, that's what will give you the most gains.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I like phd pharma whey it's good value 90 serving taste good


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Mey said:


> Don't overcomplicate training. It's a simple thing. Choose any protein from a known brand (you'll find reviews on this site, BBW and MyProtein are spoken of alot) read the descriptions of each product. There's whey and casein. One stays in the system longer than the other. *Concentrate on your food, that's what will give you the most gains.*


But there was a thread on here not long ago which basically showed some bodybuilders whose daily intake consisted mostly of protein supplements and they were monsters. Aside from other nutrients and vitamins in food, why do you think that a piece of steak would give you more gain that a shake containing the same amount of protein? I'm asking because I might be missing something


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've tried loads and am on Inner Armour Super Quad protein and love it. Tastes nice and decent price as well.


----------



## tyron devine (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking at this stuff now mate Inner Armour Super Quad Protein 4.5kg £59 that about right it says retail price is £91.99


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyron devine said:


> Looking at this stuff now mate Inner Armour Super Quad Protein 4.5kg £59 that about right it says retail price is £91.99


Have a look on supplementcentre.com, it's a little cheaper there. It tastes good mate and I don't think 52-55quid for 4.5kg is that bad really


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

you can get a 5kg flavored for 49.82 from myprotein if you use the price beater, i think it is bulkpowders or ironscience


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Supplement with shakes don't reply on them. It's very easy to get bored of them but u can't get bored of food. And with so many diff meat choices it's better really.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The muscletech stuff mentioned is the op was rank, drinking it felt like someone was punching me in the stomach.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> But there was a thread on here not long ago which basically showed some bodybuilders whose daily intake consisted mostly of protein supplements and they were monsters. Aside from other nutrients and vitamins in food, why do you think that a piece of steak would give you more gain that a shake containing the same amount of protein? I'm asking because I might be missing something


Food=overall diet. Fats protein carbs lol. I meant making everything else was dialed in, not just which protein is best. They all play a part in development. Not just protein. I should have been more clear. Accept this (x) kiss as an apology xx


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

tyron devine said:


> Hi all just seeing what protein you guys have used & what gains you have seen. I have just bought myself a tub of Muscletech hardcore pro series. Can anybody shed some light on this brand? Also which are the ones to stay away from im sure there is some dogey cheap ass ones out there.


Having used Muscletech Nitro Tech Hardcore and Pro series versions and Nitro Isolate 65 they are top quality, very pricey though, taste is not good, when I used the pro series I was using 2 scoops 3 times a day and you can feel a difference, my muscles were bigger and harder plus I was getting leaner but make sure your buying the U.S version which has got the extra glutamine and bcaa's inside if your buying the british version theres no point because they remove all of that and add in lots of creatine mono not sure why though they do it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

gym warrior said:


> Having used Muscletech Nitro Tech Hardcore and Pro series versions and Nitro Isolate 65 they are top quality, very pricey though, taste is not good, when I used the pro series I was using 2 scoops 3 times a day and you can feel a difference, my muscles were bigger and harder plus I was getting leaner but make sure your buying the U.S version which has got the extra glutamine and bcaa's inside if your buying the british version theres no point because they remove all of that and add in lots of creatine mono not sure why though they do it


Fcuk me you really bought into the Muscletech hype didn;t you?

No protein shake ig gonna make your muscles harder and bigger ans make you lean bro


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Dont believe in hype I use their Multi-vit and their pre workout and their protein powders before, if you find a better product with the same profile let me know so I can try it

BTW these are the facts of Nitro Isolate 65

65g of protein

11g leucine

20g of BCAA's

12g of glutamine per serving


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat, but you;d be hard pressed to find many guys on here that use their products.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've never used Muscletech, so can't comment personally but many people seem to have a pretty low opinion of he brand. For me in all honesty the two bulk suppliers I've used, MP and BSD, have both been excellent and the best value for money for whey protein. Of the expensive branded supp's, Gaspari Nutritions Myofusion Whey is the best of those I've tried.

The product I rate most for workout use though is simple generic EAAs, available from any bulk supplier.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Dux said:


> Whatever floats your boat, but you;d be hard pressed to find many guys on here that use their products.


Muscletech is a premium brand and proberly the most expensive brand for supps so not everyone can afford it plus they boost their products way too much. Not all their products are great cell tech is **** and Anator P70 aint good either


----------



## tyron devine (Nov 27, 2011)

Try this syt people, seems really good click on all products and have a gander seems to be some great bargins. http://www.goldstarsupplements.co.uk/


----------



## Paco_pix (Feb 8, 2012)

I've just bought 5kg of Impact whey protein from myprotein. Best results? The results doesn't depend on which protein powder you're comsuming, IMO protein powder should be used when you can't eat a high amount of protein through the diet. I have many friends who eat 3 meals a day and take protein shakes thinking that the protein shakes are what its making them gain weight, when the important is the total amount. One protein or another can be rated in digestibility or taste, but to feel the difference in quality of a protein you should be at a very lo BF level and know your body al 100%. If you're not at that level, protein is protein.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

simples-- steak and eggs

and yes ive made tremendous gains using it even when was natural


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Boditronics has always been good for me!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am currently using Gaspari Myofusion as it taste great, has a high protein count to gram count and also is low in carbs as I am running the Keto diet. I think this or Gold Standard Optimum Nutrition are the best I've had when it comes to value for money and protein count to grams.

I have also tried PHD Pharma Whey, PHD Synergy, USN Pure Protein, BSN Protein (forgot name).

Like people are saying though, I don't think proper food can be beaten. I have just started running the Keto diet for the first time and I am not using the reduced calories like normal but eating as much protein as possible and I have seen some very good lean gains while also dropping massive body fat.

Tuna, Mince, Turkey, real meats can't be beaten!!

This diet is killing the wallet, another 5 weeks and I'll post up pics of my results!


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

mine has to be nutrisport 90+ aswell 2 scoops with not that much water like it thick


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Eggs are great for food but any form of whey protein from a reputable source is fine


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

just bought 10 kilos of Unflavored impact whey from MP and 2,5 kg Choc smooth along with the other 7 kilos i got at home, 20 kilos.. will last for a while


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

If you can eat your daily allowance of protein from food - I use eggs and chicken mainly is that ok?

Or am I missing out on different benefits that come from whey?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> If you can eat your daily allowance of protein from food - I use eggs and chicken mainly is that ok?
> 
> Or am I missing out on different benefits that come from whey?


Not really, just price and convenience imo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im using dymataize wpi atm, just going with the deals realy

wpc doesnt digest as well with my so iso or cas are the 1 for me


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Protein is protein. I use BBW premium whey like a lot on here. Does the job.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Whey sucks, just eat food.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

My protein Casein. And eggs.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont understand when people ask 'what protein do you get best results from'

How can all the protein supps vary so much that you'd actually notice a difference in physique/performance.

IMO, go for price, taste, and mixability.

MP products all the way for me.


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

The vast majority of your intake should come from solid food, protein is a supplement, for a fast fix when you don't have time, or as a snack to fill you up

But protein is not protein!!

A lot of the proteins out there now use cheap bulkers, sugars and carbs, look for a brand that does not add in tons of those cheap fillers, so basically look for active ingredients, what seems like a very cheap supplement can sometimes be very expensive in terms of quality active ingredients. Do you really want to pay good ££ for something you wouldn't give your dog? get smart and use a real quality supplement that works 

I take EQ Nutrition MM5, it is an all in one, and on the face of it looks to be the upper end of the market - but when you nail the active ingredients - it actually is more cost effetive than the bulk discount supplements, and it works


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Currently taking BBW premium whey cos its tastes f***ing amazing and has really good nutrients and is cheap! However have noticed lots of people on here use nutrisport 90+ definitely worth a look and that price!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Have tests ever been done to compare diets where the macro's were the same, but were made up of mostly whole foods and mostly protein shakes?

If not, the whole "real food is better than shakes" point is a moot one, surely?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I started off using various Holland & Barrett blends but soon realized they were sh*t so switched to Bulk Powders and used their unflavored Whey for about a year with good results but then switched to MP as their delivery times were crap, been with MP now for over three years and I highly rate their Impact Whey, Instant Oates and their Bedtime Extreme is very good too!


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Gaspari Myofusion. If I can get at a reasonable price then AST is good.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I use all sorts, never really buy the same thing twice. I go for taste so am trying the different brands. Currently on Nutrex Muscle Infusion and it is crazy nice!


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

hyper gain is the nicest powder i've ever had, but that's more of a weight gainer, than a protein shake


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

SCI-MX hands down!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Kallljansan said:


> Whey protein is the best kind of all type of the supplement because it has no side effect upon the body even it gives the suitable energy to the body just to keep it strong and firm.By the continuous use of it,very positive results for the body highlights for the other to take the opportunities of whey protein.Therefore without any fear you can use it frequently and with easily.


This is the first post you've made that makes any kind of sense what so ever...


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

I use Syntha_6, have no idea why I chose it. I think it was first on the list so had that one. did try GNC whey but it didn't do anything. Tried a Chinese blend but it tasted horrible so stuck with Syntha_6, strawberry is nice.


----------



## Admiral Anabol (May 15, 2012)

I tend to alternate depending on the monthly budget, if I'm strapped for cash it'll be My Protein, but if I have some extra dough I'll go for Gaspari Myofusion, purely because it tastes perfect imo! Not noticed any difference in 'results' from either of them tbh, but they sure help getting the protein in! :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

SSN Whey, very good with low fat and carbs. Decent flavours too. Wont make your penis bigger though.. but hey... it's just whey!!


----------

